# Estrada Art & Apparel - New Line of Hats!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys, giving you all a heads up on some of our head headwear!



Estrada Art
[email protected]
www.EstradaArt.com
Pricing on the caps range from $30-35 but we do a sale every Wednesday on our store on a specific item. Check it on our Instagram and Facebook page for Sales.

Instagram: Estrada_Art
Facebook: facebook.com/EstradaFlyArt

Our Permit "CheckMate" cap:









Our High Roller v2 Cap:

















Another Colorway: 









Our brand new BC Camo (back country camo) Trucker Cap!:









Red Rum Snap Back v2:









Tailer Snapbacks:

























Merked Trucker:









And beanies!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

High Roller, BC Camo, and the Beanie are all me!! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Eric, 

You have a serious talent! The BC Camo is by far the BEST of the hat selection!!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Eric, I know you are making the shirts for the event on Sunday, but will you have any of your other stuff??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Eric, I know you are making the shirts for the event on Sunday, but will you have any of your other stuff??


We are tossing around the idea of setting up a small booth next to our bus. We are just used to going all out when we setup to sell. Even when we say we're going to keep it light. lol


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been meaning to throw a comment up here for a while now. I ordered a few hats from estrada art before Christmas and was really impressed with the entire experience. All my stuff showed up surprisingly quickly and the hats all fit fantastic. I've had a million people ask me where the bc camo is from. Keep up the good work my man


----------

